# Avant Money to pay €1,500 switching fee to Ulster and KBC customers in Q1



## iamaspinner (14 Dec 2021)

My broker tells me that the €1500 is for new applications in Q1 for those switching from KBC or UB as they are exiting the market.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Dec 2021)

Hi Spinner

An interesting promotion.

So if you are an Ulster Bank or a KBC customer, you should not apply to switch to Avant until January.

Brendan


----------



## PebbleBeach2020 (14 Dec 2021)

and this is only available to Ulster bank and KBC customers???


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Dec 2021)

According to mortgage brokers it will be a short-term promotion aimed at getting Ulster Bank and KBC customers to switch.

Brendan


----------



## PebbleBeach2020 (14 Dec 2021)

So is it Ulster Bank and KBC only?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Dec 2021)

Yes, but there has been no formal announcement. This is what brokers are saying.

Brendan


----------



## Protocol (19 Dec 2021)

I plan to switch from UB to Avant.

I got AIP from Avant last week, using an online calculator.

I hope that doesn't exclude me from this offer?

I have not approached a broker yet.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Dec 2021)

Don't approach a broker until it's announced. 

Brendan


----------



## SuperMario (7 Jan 2022)

I rang Bonkers yesterday regarding the article on €1,500 for switchers to Avant from UB and KBC.

They confirmed the offer is live and only available through "selected" brokers. So it seems not all brokers have been given this offer.

I decided to look online a little more and noticed the Facebook page of First Rate Mortgages have a post on December 20th explaining the details of the offer (ie the same as the bonkers article).

So to me it seems the offer is live but only through "selected" brokers.

Hopefully this helps someone


----------



## Protocol (7 Jan 2022)

Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com
				




I see what you mean.

"We are delighted to say that First Rate have been made a 'Gold Partner' with Avant Money for 2022, one of only a few Brokers in the country to have received this.

The benefit of this to our clients is that we get faster turnaround on applications coming through First Rate as well as exclusive offers. The first of these offers is for anyone who has a mortgage with KBC or Ulster Bank, Avant Money will now give €1,500 towards the legal fees if you switch your mortgage to them."


----------



## Tuttlinghorn (7 Jan 2022)

spoke to one of the fee-free brokers listed here who confirmed the 1500 offer to switch from KBC / UB, and they mentioned that it is in place until March . all of the Avant 'Gold' Partners have access to this offer


----------



## Protocol (7 Jan 2022)

Avant have not promoted this offer, odd.
They don't publish a list of their "Gold Partner" brokers.


----------



## ryaner (10 Jan 2022)

Does anyone know if the switch need to be completed before the end of March or is it just a case of starting the process before then?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jan 2022)

Folks, there were three separate cases discussed in this thread which makes it hard to follow.

Please keep this thread for the general issue only. 

Start a new thread with the Case Study prefix if you wish to ask about your own case.


----------



## Homepayer (12 Jan 2022)

I applied in December to move my mortgage from UB to Avant. I phoned Avant today and my broker and am not eligible for this €1,500. It sounds crazy but should I just reapply through another broker? Very unfair on my current broker. It's not their fault. 
What would you do?


----------



## Itchy (12 Jan 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Spinner
> 
> An interesting promotion.
> 
> ...



So it seems those who made contact with Avant before the first of January are excluded from the offer. You may subsequently get mortgage approval or not, you may not receive a loan offer until March 2022 but you will still be excluded.

My broker informs me that they weren't informed about the terms and conditions until offices opened back up in January (Despite it being in the Irish Times on the 2nd Dec!).


----------



## Itchy (12 Jan 2022)

Homepayer said:


> I applied in December to move my mortgage from UB to Avant. I phoned Avant today and my broker and am not eligible for this €1,500. It sounds crazy but should I just reapply through another broker? Very unfair on my current broker. It's not their fault.
> What would you do?



Have you received a loan offer out of interest?


----------



## Homepayer (12 Jan 2022)

I haven't received a loan offer yet. The valuation guy was just here yesterday. 

Should I reapply through another broker? Its harsh on my existing broker but maybe for €1,500. I think my existing broker should be upset with Avant. It's a bit amateur from them annoying their sales channel.


----------



## Itchy (12 Jan 2022)

Do you have confirmation from another broker that your application would count as a "new" application? Would you have to do the valuation again?

To be fair to the brokers they are caught too. 

If you are not "gold" broker, you are not going to get any switcher applicants coming to you. 
If you are a "gold" broker, why wouldn't your customers go to another broker and make a new application?
If you are a customer disqualified on the basis that you made an application before a certain date i.e. before they even deemed you a potential customer, then why wouldn't you go to ICS? Its no loss to you on interest rates, you might qualify for future cashback from Avant as a new customer and you indicate to them that they don't actually have you over a barrel!

The sneaky mystery around it is really childish. Its not even on their website.


----------



## Paul F (13 Jan 2022)

This article (paywalled) and this one, both from the last few days, mention the €1,500 switcher incentive for UB and KBC customers.

But yeah it's weird that Avant aren't making a big splash about it.


----------



## SuperMario (15 Jan 2022)

I have started the process of switching my mortgage. My broker has provided the attached document with the terms and conditions of the offer. 

As Paul mentions above I am very surprised Avant aren't making a big splash about this offer.


----------



## sonandheir (15 Jan 2022)

SuperMario said:


> I have started the process of switching my mortgage. My broker has provided the attached document with the terms and conditions of the offer.
> 
> As Paul mentions above I am very surprised Avant aren't making a big splash about this offer.


Thanks for that Supermario. 

Which broker are you using? The only one I know of that offers this FirstRate mentioned earlier in this thread. 

Is there a cost to you for using a broker(never used one before).


----------



## Protocol (15 Jan 2022)

Some Avant brokers charge fees, some don't.

Fees I have seen are 250 or 500.

First Rate don't charge any fees in this offer.

(of course, they get paid commission by Avant)


----------



## Homepayer (18 Jan 2022)

Doddl brokers do not charge a fee.


----------



## DublinHead54 (18 Jan 2022)

I am using Doddl (not UB or KBC customer), but its an excellent service and platform.


----------



## scatriona (18 Jan 2022)

I'm with KBC on a fixed rate of 3.8% till mid 2023 but I'm considering  this switch. The break fee quoted to me today was 1990 euro. Is it worth it for me?
Do I have to have a certain LTV to be eligible? and would the lower rates & cashback on offer make it worthwhile over long-term? (I've about 19yrs of mortgage left to Go!!)
Thanks!


----------



## Paul F (18 Jan 2022)

scatriona said:


> I'm with KBC on a fixed rate of 3.8% till mid 2023 but I'm considering  this switch. The break fee quoted to me today was 1990 euro. Is it worth it for me?
> Do I have to have a certain LTV to be eligible? and would the lower rates & cashback on offer make it worthwhile over long-term? (I've about 19yrs of mortgage left to Go!!)
> Thanks!


What is the outstanding balance on your mortgage? What is your property worth? When did you fix with KBC (month and year)?


----------



## scatriona (18 Jan 2022)

Paul F said:


> What is the outstanding balance on your mortgage? What is your property worth? When did you fix with KBC (month and year)?


Hi Paul

Mortgage Balance is 180k
Place currently worth 220-225k...
July 2023 is when the 5 yr fixed rate is up.

I read in pdf above that Avant require 80% LTV which I just about _might_ have.

Thx, Scat


----------



## Paul F (18 Jan 2022)

@scatriona Are you sure your rate is 3.8%? It seems very high for 2018.


----------



## scatriona (18 Jan 2022)

Paul F said:


> @scatriona Are you sure your rate is 3.8%? It seems very high for 2018.


Yes, definitely 3.8 unfortunately


----------



## Protocol (18 Jan 2022)

scatriona said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Mortgage Balance is 180k
> Place currently worth 220-225k...
> ...




Avant require a *max *of 80% LTV, you mean?


----------



## Paul F (18 Jan 2022)

scatriona said:


> Mortgage Balance is 180k
> Place currently worth 220-225k...
> July 2023 is when the 5 yr fixed rate is up.


If you can get a valuation of €225k or above, you will be eligible for Avant's 2.15% rates, which you can fix for up to 7 years.

If you switch to that 2.15% rate, you will save €180,000*(3.8-2.15)/100 = €2,970 in interest _per year_.

There will be solicitors', valuation and break fees of about €(1,300 + 185 + 1,900) = €3,385 but that is a one-off cost, and Avant will pay you €1,500 to switch (provided you use a broker who is an Avant *"Gold Partner"*).

If you get a valuation that is a little below €225k and you have some spare cash, you can overpay your KBC mortgage (probably without penalty) to bring your LTV below 80%. E.g., if you get a valuation of €220k, you will need to reduce your mortgage balance to €176k to be eligible for Avant's 2.15% rates.


----------



## scatriona (19 Jan 2022)

Paul F said:


> If you can get a valuation of €225k or above, you will be eligible for Avant's 2.15% rates, which you can fix for up to 7 years.
> 
> If you switch to that 2.15% rate, you will save €180,000*(3.8-2.15)/100 = €2,970 in interest _per year_.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Paul F, i think it's worthwhile as mortgage ends in 2043 so that's a huge saving in long-run.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2022)

Dublinbay12 said:


> I am using Doddl  ..... its an excellent service and platform.



Seconded. The Doddl.ie online platform is light years ahead of what I have seen with how documentation is managed for mortgage applications in the past. Everything is digital and documents uploaded online with Doddle.ie. Signatures are via Docusign. The staff are also quite responsive. 

Interestingly Avant Money have uniquely reduced the documentation that they need for a mortgage application. They do not require savings accounts statements which is handy.


----------



## sonandheir (23 Jan 2022)

CiaranT said:


> Seconded. The Doddl.ie online platform is light years ahead of how I have seen with how documentation managed for mortgage applications in the past. Everything is digital and online based with Doddle.ie. Signatures are via Docusign. The staff are also quite responsive.
> 
> Interestingly Avant Money have uniquely reduced the documentation that they need for a mortgage application. They do not require savings accounts statements which is handy.


Especially handy if you have no savings


----------



## ryaner (23 Jan 2022)

CiaranT said:


> Seconded. The Doddl.ie online platform is light years ahead of how I have seen with how documentation managed for mortgage applications in the past. Everything is digital and online based with Doddle.ie. Signatures are via Docusign. The staff are also quite responsive.
> 
> Interestingly Avant Money have uniquely reduced the documentation that they need for a mortgage application. They do not require savings accounts statements which is handy.



I'm currently going through the application for Avant with Doddl and had to supply savings accounts. 

I do agree that their system is really good. Went from a phone call to uploading docs for the application in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2022)

ryaner said:


> I'm currently going through the application for Avant with Doddl and had to supply savings accounts.



I was told by Doddl "Avant have a reduced list of documents required (only lender doing so at present)" and savings statements are "not needed unless requested". The option is still there to upload the savings statements but it is not required unless requested. Maybe this is something new.


----------



## Elderflower (24 Jan 2022)

Is it possible to switch from UB to Avant if you have a mortgage of 59,000?


----------



## Elderflower (24 Jan 2022)

When PTSB take over Ulster bank mortgage I'm aware the fixed rate will stay the same until it was originally meant to end.
But just wondering is the ability to overpay by 10% still going to be an option with PTSB?


----------



## skrooge (24 Jan 2022)

Elderflower said:


> Is it possible to switch from UB to Avant if you have a mortgage of 59,000?



Minimum balance for cash back with Avant is €100k. I think it's the same for all mortgages with them.

Regardless with such a low balance the legal costs would probably outweigh the lower rates. 



Elderflower said:


> When PTSB take over Ulster bank mortgage I'm aware the fixed rate will stay the same until it was originally meant to end.
> But just wondering is the ability to overpay by 10% still going to be an option with PTSB?



No one knows yet. The following is taken from their website:

"While we can reassure you that the 10% overpayment feature remains available and unchanged, we are unable to confirm until final arrangements are made with the new provider of your loan, whether this feature will continue unchanged when your mortgage is transferred."





__





						Important Customer Notice
					






					www.ulsterbank.ie


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2022)

Elderflower said:


> Is it possible to switch from UB to Avant if you have a mortgage of 59,000?


Maybe post a separate thread with details of your mortgage in case people have ideas on how you might save with or without switching lenders?


----------



## Elderflower (24 Jan 2022)

Thanks Skrooge!

Got a quote from Ulster bank to break out and it would cost nothing.
I'm guessing solicitor fees would be in and around 1500? so would need to do the maths on if i would save more than this by switching.
Youre probably right though..im on a 2.6% fixed rate currently but also could switch to 2.2% for 2 yrs or 2.35 for 4 yrs within ulster bank. Repayments are 1000pm with 5yrs 4mts remaining.


----------



## Paul F (24 Jan 2022)

@Elderflower It looks like Avant is a non-runner because of your low balance.

If your BER is B3 or better, your best choice is the 5-year fixed green rate of 2.1% with AIB  (assuming your LTV is under 50%). You'll get €2,000 cashback.

If your BER is B*2* or better, you can have the Ulster Bank 4-year fixed green rate of 2.25%. But you'd be better off to the tune of about €850 in five years' time by going with AIB, and that's after accounting for solicitors' and valuation fees. (I'm assuming that you'd be moved onto a fairly high PTSB rate after your 4-year UB fixed rate expires.)

If you are not eligible for a green rate, you could go for the AIB 5-year fixed rate of 2.35% (with €2,000 cashback) or the UB 5-year fixed rate of 2.35% (no cashback). The AIB option would leave you better off by about €550 after accounting for fees.

So it comes down to whether the hassle of a switch to AIB is worth those savings to you, or whether you'd be happy with a simple rate change with UB.


----------



## ryaner (24 Jan 2022)

CiaranT said:


> I was told by Doddl "Avant have a reduced list of documents required (only lender doing so at present)" and savings statements are "not needed unless requested". The option is still there to upload the savings statements but it is not required unless requested. Maybe this is something new.


Possibly. I only started the process last Wednesday, and they requested more statements for other savings accounts based on my current account outgoings. 

Either way, less documentation in any capacity is a good thing. There is too much requested from banks.


----------



## Elderflower (25 Jan 2022)

Thanks Paul


----------



## Black_Knight (10 Mar 2022)

Does anyone know if you have to have drawn down before the 31st March in order to get the €1500, or what stage do you need to be at by 31st of March to qualify?

We've just got our valuation submitted and will take 10 days (2 weeks or more given the bank holidays) to get approval. Then there's insurance to transfer and solicitor work to get it over the line.


----------



## skrooge (10 Mar 2022)

Black_Knight said:


> Does anyone know if you have to have drawn down before the 31st March in order to get the €1500, or what stage do you need to be at by 31st of March to qualify?
> 
> We've just got our valuation submitted and will take 10 days (2 weeks or more given the bank holidays) to get approval. Then there's insurance to transfer and solicitor work to get it over the line.



End March refers to the date you have to have your application submitted. AFAIK You have until your loan offer expires to draw down


----------



## Black_Knight (10 Mar 2022)

skrooge said:


> End March refers to the date you have to have your application submitted. AFAIK You have until your loan offer expires to draw down


Perfect. Started the process in late January.


----------



## nest egg (10 Mar 2022)

Does anyone know if Avant provide online mortgage account balance information?


----------



## Ryan (18 Mar 2022)

The only catch is they would not be required to honour your existing contract, you start new. So if the rate you have isn’t there then I wouldn’t take this


----------



## skrooge (18 Mar 2022)

mojoask said:


> Does anyone know if Avant provide online mortgage account balance information?


I asked as part of my application - not at the moment. They're apparently working on it but without a definitive rollout date. They do provide online services for credit card customers so there is some hope.


----------



## Paul F (19 Mar 2022)

Ryan said:


> The only catch is they would not be required to honour your existing contract, you start new. So if the rate you have isn’t there then I wouldn’t take this


Can you clarify what you are referring to here? Your message doesn't seem to relate to the current thread.


----------



## Ryan (19 Mar 2022)

Paul F said:


> Can you clarify what you are referring to here? Your message doesn't seem to relate to the current thread.


You would effectively be switching to a new deal by accepting the €1500. So if BOI don’t offer a deal that matches what you have already then don’t take it. Someone with a tracker for example


----------



## Paul F (19 Mar 2022)

Ryan said:


> You would effectively be switching to a new deal by accepting the €1500. So if BOI don’t offer a deal that matches what you have already then don’t take it. Someone with a tracker for example


This €1,500 is only for some Ulster Bank and KBC customers switching to _Avant_ – it has nothing to do with BOI.


----------



## DublinD (20 Mar 2022)

Any idea how Avant/Brokers deal with partner being on maternity leave from civil service job? i.e. no income/pay slips for past 6 months but it's a civil service job, so clear pay scale and secure position and when back next month back to standard salary.


----------



## Itchy (21 Mar 2022)

DublinD said:


> Any idea how Avant/Brokers deal with partner being on maternity leave from civil service job? i.e. no income/pay slips for past 6 months but it's a civil service job, so clear pay scale and secure position and when back next month back to standard salary.



Just been through the process. There was no extra requirements other than they requested a letter from the employer to state that they would be returning to their position. Though in our case, we spread the salary over the unpaid portion of leave, so we did have payslips.


----------



## Protocol (21 Mar 2022)

DublinD said:


> Any idea how Avant/Brokers deal with partner being on maternity leave from civil service job? i.e. no income/pay slips for past 6 months but it's a civil service job, so clear pay scale and secure position and when back next month back to standard salary.



I don't have direct experience of maternity leave/benefit, but as PS continue to be paid during 26 weeks maternity leave, surely there are payslips?


----------



## DublinD (21 Mar 2022)

Protocol said:


> I don't have direct experience of maternity leave/benefit, but as PS continue to be paid during 26 weeks maternity leave, surely there are payslips?


Took the additional 16 weeks unpaid maternity leave after the 26 weeks paid leave  (plus then annual leave etc.. makes it longer than 16 weeks in reality)


----------



## Max Power (21 Mar 2022)

Anyone know if the €1500 offer is going to be continued for Quarter 2?


----------



## edson83265 (23 Mar 2022)

Max Power said:


> Anyone know if the €1500 offer is going to be continued for Quarter 2?



I heard from a broker that it won't be extended, which is a pity, we'll probably miss out.


----------



## galway2014 (29 Mar 2022)

I approached one avant broker this week looking to apply for the 1500 offer, they said i would too late  They needed an application in last week. Anyone know of a broker that would accept the application this week ?


----------



## ryaner (29 Mar 2022)

galway2014 said:


> I approached one avant broker this week looking to apply for the 1500 offer, they said i would too late  They needed an application in last week. Anyone know of a broker that would accept the application this week ?


The Avant offer we got says "Open to applications received by us between 1st January and 31st March 2O22" so a broker should be able to get it in before then.
Although, and maybe I'm just being unlucky, given the constant delays, it might miss things. My switch is on week 10 now without the loan offer being issued.


----------



## Itchy (29 Mar 2022)

galway2014 said:


> I approached one avant broker this week looking to apply for the 1500 offer, they said i would too late  They needed an application in last week. Anyone know of a broker that would accept the application this week ?



I was _excluded _from the scheme on the basis of an incomplete application made before the 1 Jan. Presumably you would be _included _by making an incomplete application before the expiry date, why wouldn't they just send it in?


----------



## Laughahalla (30 Mar 2022)

Not all Avant brokers can offer the 1500 . Be wary of this as they won't want to admit this.


----------



## Laughahalla (30 Mar 2022)

galway2014 said:


> I approached one avant broker this week looking to apply for the 1500 offer, they said i would too late  They needed an application in last week. Anyone know of a broker that would accept the application this week ?


Try Bonkers.ie, they will tell you straight out if you will be eligible.


----------



## Ndiddy (30 Mar 2022)

Doddl.ie offer 1500, Couldn't use Bonkers as mortgage balance was too low....


----------



## Paul F (30 Mar 2022)

Ndiddy said:


> Doddl.ie offer 1500, Couldn't use Bonkers as mortgage balance was too low....


Do you mind me asking what your balance was? Did Doddl (and Avant) accept you?


----------



## lovely job (30 Mar 2022)

Paul F said:


> Do you mind me asking what your balance was? Did Doddl (and Avant) accept you?


I know you didn't ask me, but bonkers have a minimum balance of 200k.

My mortgage was 110k through Doddl/Avant


----------



## Ndiddy (31 Mar 2022)

150k with Doddl.  Started late Jan, have AIP and just waiting for final loan papers....


----------



## skrooge (31 Mar 2022)

Avant's minimum mortgage requirement is €100k (definitely for the cashback offer but I think it's also the min amount for all mortgages). It may be the case that the brokers commission (% mortgage balance) means it's not worth their while handling 'small' application. If you get refused at one broker I'd try a different one.


----------



## Paul F (31 Mar 2022)

lovely job said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but bonkers have a minimum balance of 200k.
> 
> My mortgage was 110k through Doddl/Avant


Thanks, that's very interesting.



skrooge said:


> Avant's minimum mortgage requirement is €100k (definitely for the cashback offer but I think it's also the min amount for all mortgages). It may be the case that the brokers commission (% mortgage balance) means it's not worth their while handling 'small' application. If you get refused at one broker I'd try a different one.


Yup, makes sense.


----------



## Homepayer (2 Apr 2022)

DublinD said:


> Took the additional 16 weeks unpaid maternity leave after the 26 weeks paid leave  (plus then annual leave etc.. makes it longer than 16 weeks in reality)


We had to get a letter from HR saying my wife would go back to her job with the same terms and conditions. Even though that's a legal right in Ireland. I found Avant to be ridiculous for the amount of documents they requested. They say at the beginning that they need less documentation but that is just a sales pitch.

I like the low rate but I have been sickened dealing with them. Like the address on the insurance was rejected numerous times because the Dublin 7 was on there line below the Eircode instead of above and nonsense like that every day. And then that 1 address said Ireland and the other didn't say Ireland.


----------



## Paul F (2 Apr 2022)

Homepayer said:


> I like the low rate but I have been sickened dealing with them. Like the address on the insurance was rejected numerous times because the Dublin 7 was on there line below the Eircode instead of above and nonsense like that every day. And then that 1 address said Ireland and the other didn't say Ireland.


What the...!?


----------



## skrooge (2 Apr 2022)

Homepayer said:


> I like the low rate but I have been sickened dealing with them. Like the address on the insurance was rejected numerous times because the Dublin 7 was on there line below the Eircode instead of above and nonsense like that every day. And then that 1 address said Ireland and the other didn't say Ireland.


Had a similar experience. Depending on bill/provider my address differs slightly. The broker raised the issue early on. In fairness to the insurance company they changed the address over the phone and it was dealt with quick enough. 

These little things are sent to try us ... Then again nothing like the thought of a PTSB/BOI high mortgage rate to spur us on.


----------



## Blackrock1 (2 Apr 2022)

skrooge said:


> Had a similar experience. Depending on bill/provider my address differs slightly. The broker raised the issue early on. In fairness to the insurance company they changed the address over the phone and it was dealt with quick enough.
> 
> These little things are sent to try us ... Then again nothing like the thought of a PTSB/BOI high mortgage rate to spur us on.


Having dealt with Spanish companies before I can’t say I’m surprised although it is incredibly annoying .


----------



## nest egg (2 Apr 2022)

For another perspective, we had no challenges switching to Avant. We were paying off a lump sum off the balance in the process, they wanted to see we had savings to cover this, but that was only area more detail was requested. We've switched providers several times over the years, didn't find Avant's requirements different to other lenders we've dealt with.


----------



## AL2016 (12 Apr 2022)

Does anyone know if the €1500 switching offer from Avant is likely to be extended past March 31st?


----------



## Paul F (12 Apr 2022)

AL2016 said:


> Does anyone know if the €1500 switching offer from Avant is likely to be extended past March 31st?


No, the offer wasn't extended – see further up this page.


----------



## Tuttlinghorn (12 Apr 2022)

They seem brutally slow to issue funds. Presumably they’re snowed under .. anyone else seeing this ??


----------



## ryaner (13 Apr 2022)

Tuttlinghorn said:


> They seem brutally slow to issue funds. Presumably they’re snowed under .. anyone else seeing this ??


Lots of reports of slowness and missed deadline further up the thread. Took me little under 3 months to get the loan offer, which tend included a we'll hope to finish this in the next 4-5 weeks comment from the broker.

Some news reports did say the switching volume has increased this year too, although only by 40% which really doesn't explain the delays.


----------



## Paul F (14 Jul 2022)

Homepayer said:


> We had to get a letter from HR saying my wife would go back to her job with the same terms and conditions. Even though that's a legal right in Ireland. I found Avant to be ridiculous for the amount of documents they requested. They say at the beginning that they need less documentation but that is just a sales pitch.


@Homepayer Were you able to draw down with Avant while your wife was still on maternity leave, or did you have to wait until she returned to work before you could draw down?

(I know this isn't on the thread topic but it is an important question about Avant for some people.)


----------



## SuperMario (14 Jul 2022)

Hi Paul,

I can confirm that we were able to draw down a mortgage from Avant with my partner on maternity leave (1.95% 7 year fixed with €1,500 cashback). 

As mentioned by another poster they asked for a letter from HR to say my partner will return to her position on a certain date with the same terms and conditions. Once they received this then the maternity leave didn't seem to be a concern.

Other than this our application would have been very strong. LTV approx 35% and LTI of 1.8.

Hopefully this is of some help to others.


----------



## Paul F (14 Jul 2022)

SuperMario said:


> I can confirm that we were able to draw down a mortgage from Avant with my partner on maternity leave (1.95% 7 year fixed with €1,500 cashback).
> 
> As mentioned by another poster they asked for a letter from HR to say my partner will return to her position on a certain date with the same terms and conditions. Once they received this then the maternity leave didn't seem to be a concern.
> 
> ...


Thanks. In this post, user @ciaramcs was told that she can't draw down with Avant until she has she has been back to work at least a month.

I wonder if Avant have made their policy stricter since you got your mortgage with them, or if they say different things to different brokers, or to different borrowers based on their income and LTV.


----------



## Itchy (15 Jul 2022)

Paul F said:


> @Homepayer Were you able to draw down with Avant while your wife was still on maternity leave, or did you have to wait until she returned to work before you could draw down?
> 
> (I know this isn't on the thread topic but it is an important question about Avant for some people.)



We drew down in February while wife was still on (unpaid) maternity leave. Returned to work in March.


----------



## Homepayer (18 Jul 2022)

Paul F said:


> @Homepayer Were you able to draw down with Avant while your wife was still on maternity leave, or did you have to wait until she returned to work before you could draw down?
> 
> (I know this isn't on the thread topic but it is an important question about Avant for some people.)


Hi Paul
We were able to draw down the mortgage thankfully, when my wife was still on maternity leave. We got a letter from HR saying she had a job to go back to and that is was at all the same terms and conditions. They were happy with that.


----------

